# looking for people from kuwait!!!



## Saya777 (Jun 10, 2017)

im looking for people from kuwait so we can form a group and support each other to get over SA :wink2:


----------



## Bushehab (Sep 11, 2017)

Right here ???


----------



## Bushehab (Sep 11, 2017)

If u see question marks it was supposed to be emojis ?(<--well that was awkward emoji)


----------



## unfinished (Apr 17, 2008)

I know this is a pretty late reply... But I'm from Kuwait as well.


----------

